

Write Emacs extensions in Haskell - lelf
https://github.com/knupfer/haskell-emacs

======
agumonkey
Pretty lovely. Too bad archlinux GHC package is too large[1], I'd love to
learn Haskell through emacs extensions.

[1][http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4858585/why-is-ghc-so-
lar...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4858585/why-is-ghc-so-large-big)
[http://www.reddit.com/r/archlinux/comments/1pid2r/why_is_the...](http://www.reddit.com/r/archlinux/comments/1pid2r/why_is_the_ghc_package_so_big/)
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:zp1T0M3...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:zp1T0M36Ze4J:web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/4noW3FnX87wEtXnKOSRL&hl=en&gl=fr&strip=1)

------
cranium
But... I want to stay with Vim! Why do you do this to me?

~~~
davorak
Unless you use more esoteric feature of vim than I do the evil package does a
good job of replicating the vim experience for me. I am still in the process
of converting myself.

~~~
sigzero
I keep trying. I never stick with emacs.

~~~
rjblackman
someone here recommended spacemacs
[https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs](https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs).

I get far less friction setting up emacs extensions than vim ones.

~~~
bzalasky
The modeline in spacemacs looks beautiful. I used emacs live to kickstart my
latest configuration, but I'm tempted to check out spacemacs now...

------
iwince
Why are there so many Haskell articles on HN? It seems like nearly every day
there's one or more Haskell articles yet in the real world I've run into one
guy in decades that even knew it.

~~~
akg
"A language that doesn't affect the way you think about programming, is not
worth knowing" \-- Alan Perlis

It's not solely just about if it is ready for commercial/real-world
applications right now. The language itself is interesting and it definitely
shapes a different mode of thinking.

Haskell is evolving rapidly and in interesting ways and those that are
interesting in programming (as most of us here are), it's a good place to look
and learn from.

~~~
actsasbuffoon
As an interesting side note, Microsoft just open sourced Bond. It's written in
Haskell, and is a high performance, cross-language, schematized serialization
tool. The project describes itself as widely used in many of Microsoft's high
scalability services.

Microsoft has many proponents and detractors on HN, but no one can deny that
they have plenty of services that get lots of traffic. If Haskell is serving a
critical role in many of those services, then it seems that it is ready for
commercial/real-world applications.

~~~
akg
Incidentally, there is a whole conference dedicated to commercial uses of
Haskell: [http://cufp.org](http://cufp.org)

~~~
tome
Not just Haskell.

